# New OceanXtreme Popping Rods



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The OceanXtreme popping rod line is what put OTI on the map back in 2006. OTI has always offered our customers high quality at an excellent value and these rods are no exception. You have always known the 40/60 and 60/80 models and now th...ereâ€™s two more to love. The 710S adds a lighter option, perfect for catching bait-sized tuna, kingfish, cobia, and definitely keep it rigged in case you run across floating debris holding mahi mahi. On the other side is the big bruiser 72XXH. This rod has giant Bluefin tuna and GTs written all over it! A super soft tip, perfect for the larger soft plastics that are so popular in the Northeastern USA waters, transitions into unparalleled stopping power. There simply isnâ€™t a Bluefin tuna popping rod with this power and performance anywhere near this price point, until now.
All rods will share the sleek styling with their Tuna Sniper big brothers, but at half the retail price. Improvements include: a refined handle section with Fuji graphite components, Fuji K Series guides with Alconite inserts, new subdued styling, and the famous midnight blue blanks. The new price point of these rods makes them ultra-competitive in the entry-level popping game. You no longer have to compromise strength and performance when putting together a popping outfit on a budget.

Models:
710S 7'10" 25-40lb $239.99
765S 7'6" 40-60lb $249.99
768S 7'6" 60-80lb $259.99
72XXH 7'2" 80-120lb $269.99


----------

